# Who is the Angelfish killer?



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a 125G tank with 5 WC Geophagus Red Head Tapajos, 4 Electric Blue Acara, and 8 Roseline Sharks. 3 weeks ago I added 4 Koi Angelfish. First 3 days were fine, but then lost one Angelfish and the other 3 had damaged fins. I took the remaining 3 and put them in a hospital tank for 2 weeks in which they healed up nicely. Put them back in the main tank yesterday and then were fine during the day. No one showed any aggression during the day. Wake up this morning and all 3 are dead. Fins were torn up but I don't know if it happened after they were already dead.

My question is who do you think would have killed them overnight?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Any of those 3 could have been the killers, but generally they are peaceful.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

I forgot to add . . . there's also a 1" bristlenose pleco. Since that's the only fish awake at night, could that be the aggressor?


----------



## Harekrisna (May 12, 2015)

Electric Blue Acara or water quality. Pleco could destroy fins of dead fish.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I vote EBA. I keep 7 angelfish with 6 very large G. Altifrons, and they don't interact at all.


----------

